# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Невероятно но факт!

## Irina

Если курице сунуть голову под крыло и повернуть ее вверх тормашками, она заснет.

В Центральном Китае леса "вырубают" при помощи пластида.

Панда — не медведь, а енот.

Д.И.Менделеев на досуге увлекался изготовлением чемоданов.

Фрэнсис Дрейк открыл пролив Дрейка, промахнувшись мимо Магелланова пролива.

В Новой Зеландии жили людоеды.

Обычную книгу стандартного формата в 500 страниц нельзя раздавить, даже если поставить на нее 15 вагонов, груженных углем.

В 19 веке на извинения хозяйки, что листок чайный попал в чашку, обычно отвечали так: "Чаем на Руси никто не подавился".

В Древней Греции считалось, что лошадь, наступившая на след волка, не сможет больше ржать.

12 июня 1902 г. близ станции Базарная Сызранской ветки Московско–Казанской железной дороги служащими линии и ближайшими жителями было замечено необыкновенное множество дождевых червей,направлявшихся через путь, который был облеплен ими на протяжении около 300 саженей. Черви ползли такой густой массой, что колеса скользили и переставали двигаться, вследствие чего было остановлено 6 следовавших в обоих направлениях поездов, простоявших около пяти часов, пока все черви не прошли через рельсы.
Раньше, чтобы вылечить больного желтухой, чехи советовали неожиданно плюнуть больному в лицо.

Землеройка и слон живут 2 и около 60 лет, соответственно. Однако сердце каждого животного в течение жизни совершает приблизительно одинаковое кол–во ударов — около 800.000.000.

Генно модифицированные яблоки остаются красивыми и круглыми за счет внедрения в них гена рыбы северных морей.

Кукушка откладывает разноцветные яйца.

Кит пускает не фонтанчик, а струю углекислого газа. Он так выдыхает. Остальное — брызги.

Странно, но факт: вы можете легко засунуть в рот обыкновенную электрическую лампочку, но вытащить ее без помощи врача у вас не получится!

Метать бисер перед свиньями бесполезно, а вот апельсины она ест!

В акватории Японского моря живых организмов в три раза больше, чем в акватории Балтики.

У чаек жесткое и несъедобное мясо. А у белого медведя ядовитая печень.

Раньше в тетради вкладывали промакашки — розовые, голубые, желтые и зеленые. А теперь — не вкладывают!

Пешеходные переходы в Москве были с кружочками, а не с полосками, как теперь.

В этом предложении тридцать две буквы.

"Cosa Nostra" по–итальянски — "наше дело".

Во французском французском языке числа 70, 80 и 90 называются,соответственно "шестьдесят и десять", "четырежды двадцать" и "четыреждыдвадцать и десять". То же касается и производных от этих чисел.
А вот в бельгийском французском языке всё как у людей.

В казино не бывает прозрачных окон. Только декоративные.

Репелленты не отпугивают комаpов — они пpячут вас. Вещества,содеpжащиеся в pепеллентах, блокиpуют pецептоpы, с помощью котоpых комаpы находят свою жеpтву.

Стоматологи pекомендуют деpжать зубную щетку на pасстоянии не меньше двух метpов от унитаза.

Hи один лист бумаги невозможно сложить пополам больше семи pаз.

Ежегодно на земле ослы убивают больше людей, чем гибнет в авиакатастpофах.

Во сне вы сжигаете больше калоpий, чем во вpемя пpосмотpа телевизоpа.

Пеpвым товаpом со штpихкодом была жевательная pезинка Wrigley`s.

Размах кpыльев Боинга–747 больше, чем pасстояние пеpвого полета бpатьев Райт.

American Airlines сэкономили 40 000 доллаpов, изъяв всего лишь одну оливку из салатов, подаваемых пассажиpам пеpвого класса.

Венеpа единственная планета Солнечной системы, вpащающаяся пpотив часовой стpелки.

Пpоснуться с утpа яблоки помогают лучше чем кофе.

Большинство пылинок в вашем доме — это отшелушившиеся частички кожи.

Пеpвый владелец компании Marlboro умеp от pака легких.

Майкл Джоpдан получил от Nike больше денег, чем все pабочие на фабpиках этой фиpмы в Малайзии.

Все пpезиденты США носили очки. Пpосто некотоpые не любили показываться в них на публике.

Уолт Дисней, создатель Микки Мауса, боялся мышей.

Жемчужины pаствоpяются в уксусе.

Сpеди людей, публикующих бpачные объявления, 35 пpоцентов уже женаты или замужем.

Тpи самых доpогих названия тоpговых маpок на земле — это Marlboro, Coca–Cola и Budweiser, именно в такой последовательности.

Коpову можно заставить подняться по лестнице, но невозможно заставить спуститься.

Утиное кряканье не дает эха, никто не знает почему.

В сpеднем, 100 человек ежегодно гибнут, подавившись шаpиковой pучкой.

90 пpоцентов нью–йоpкских таксистов — иммигpанты.

Слон — единственное животное, не умеющее подпpыгивать.

Шанс дожить до 116 лет имеет один человек из двух миллионов.

Женщины, в сpеднем, моpгают вдвое чаще мужчин.

Лизнуть собственный локоть человеку невозможно анатомически.

Здание главной библиотеки унивеpситета штата Индиана ежегодно дает пpосадку в один дюйм, потому что пpи стpоительстве инженеpы не пpиняли в pасчет вес cодеpжащихся в нем книг.

Улитки могут спать до тpех лет.

Кpокодилы не умеют высовывать язык.

Зажигалка была изобpетена pаньше спичек.

Ежедневно жители США съедают 18 гектаpов пиццы.

Индийским слонам для успешной случки приходится подниматься в горы. Внизу слишком жарко для зачатия.

Один американец 1908 года рождения зарегистрировал 29 браков и прижил 41 ребенка.

В Австралии больше кроликов, чем людей в Китае.

В Шотландии живет больше овец чем людей.

Старейшие компании мира — японские.

Клубника — орех, а красная мякоть, которую все так любят есть, на самом деле является плодоножкой.

В Таиланде не продаётся зимняя резина.

Арбуз — ягода. Как и тыква. И дыня.

Майкл Джексон на самом деле не белый.

Про то, что лист бумаги пополам нельзя более семи раз согнуть — это неправда, сами попробуйте.

Крыса может заниматься сексом 122 раза в час.

Львы совокупляются до 50 раз в сутки.

В водах Мирового океана содержится больше золота, чем было добыто за всю историю человечества.

Женщины, которые красят губы ярко–красной помадой, улыбаются чаще других.

Пузырьки в пиве «Гиннес» в отличие от всех других сортов пива неподнимаются на поверхность, а опускаются на дно. Отчего так происходит,наука пока объяснить не может.

Частички дождя вовсе не имеют «классической» каплевидной формы, а закруглены как сверху, так и снизу.

За год погибает тысяча птиц, налетая на оконные стекла.

Рисунок языка человека так же уникален, как отпечатки его пальцев.

Дельфины спят, закрыв только один глаз.

Чтобы акула почувствовала кровь, достаточно, чтобы в воде была растворена одна стомиллионная ее часть.

Самый длинный поцелуй в кино длился 50 минут – в фильме, который так и называется «Поцелуй». Самое большое количество поцелуев – 127 –приходится на фильм 1926 года «Дон Жуан».

Глаз страуса больше, чем его мозг.

Перед тем как сесть сочинять музыку, Бетховен погружал голову в холодную воду.

За всю свою историю Нил замерзал всего два раза – в IX и XI веках.

Единственной страной в мире, рождаемость в которой в 1983 году равнялась нулю, был Ватикан.

Если вы начнете пересчитывать все звезды нашей Галактики со скоростью одной звезды в секунду, то закончите свое занятие через 3 тысячи лет.

В Индии каждый год рождается больше людей, чем живет в Австралии.

Имя актера Киану Ривза в переводе с гавайского означает «холодный ветерок, дующий над горами».

Птенец малиновки за день съедает 3, 5 метра дождевых червей.

Четверть костей человеческого тела находится в ногах.

Самый популярный вид спорта в Таиланде – запуск воздушных змеев.

Самыми опасными профессиями считаются пожарный, космонавт, автогонщик, полицейский, футболист и рыбак.

У Джона Гетти, одного из самых богатых людей в мире, дома был установлен платный телефон–автомат.

Если кричать на стакан воды в течении 80 лет, то можно его вскипятить.

Букву "омега" надо произносить с ударением на "а"

1% людей может видеть инфракрасное и еще 1% — ультрафиолетовое излучение.

Собираясь на летний курорт 33% людей забывают положить в чемодан купальные принадлежности.

Для ЛСД смертельная доза до сих пор неизвестна.

Самый сильный галлюциноген был обнаружен в 1984 году в одном из видов шалфея, Salvia Divinorum. Его название — сальвинорин, и он до сих пор не запрещен ни в одной стране мира. Лабораторным мышам вводили дозу,50 000–кратно превышающую обычную дозу без каких либо последствий для их здоровья.

Академик Зеленин первым открыл и описал бутылек с зеленкой.

Над антарктикой запрещены полеты вертолетов, так как пингвины, у которых короткая шея, пытаются посмотреть на них и валятся с ног, как домино.

Кстати: Если если человеку, который активно вам, что–то говорит,внезапно плюнуть в лицо, то ему это в 99% случаев не понравится.
Но зато он может излечиться от желтухи.

93% людей пользующихся интернетом, пользуются им сидя.

В Белом Доме ножей, вилок и ложек — 13092 штуки.

Бабочки пpобyют пищy ногами.

У морской звезды нет мозга.

Все полярные медведи – левши.

Самое популярное в мире женское имя — Анна. Его носят почти 100 миллионов женщин

В Китае больше людей говорят по–английски, чем в США

Миллионный житель Москвы родился в 1897 году

Самая низкая в мире доля детей в Германии — 15%, а самая высокая — в Кении 51%

В 1977 году среди американских физиков женщины составляли только 8 процентов

В ЮАР добывается почти 2/3 всего мирового золота

Пожилых людей больше всего в Швеции 24% и меньше всего в Кувейте 2%

Каждый второй американский студент рассчитывает к 40 годам стать миллионером

В Болгарии, кивание головой обозначает НЕТ, а мотание влево вправо — ДА.
Т.е., что у нас обозначает НЕТ, у них ДА!

Опыты показывают, что кот, сброшенный с седьмого этажа, имеет на 30% меньше шансов выжить, нежели кот, сброшенный с 20–го этажа. Предполагaется, что коту требуется пролететь восемь этажей, чтобы понять, что проиcходит, расслабиться и перегруппироваться.

Мужчины совершают самоубийства в три раза больше чем женщины. Однако,женщины совершают попытки к самоубийству в три раза чаще мужчин.

Одной из самых страшных казней в древнем Египте и древнем Китае была казнь лишением сна.
А ведь эти ребята знали толк в казнях.

После недели голодания наступает приятная легкость в теле.

----------


## Sanych

Интересно, но читать надо не всё сразу

----------

